# Paul Reed Smith SE Tim Mahoney (311)



## themike (May 2, 2011)

I never caught this before and the search yielded 0 results. Anyone else see it?
Apparently he has the SE , and also a US made model coming out.

PRS Guitars | SE Tim Mahoney







Can you feel the good time vibes yet off that color?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2011)

I want his real "Tiki" PRS. I'm not that crazy about this SE version. It just doesn't seem quite as "classy" as the real deal. Maybe it's the rosewood overlay on the headstock?


----------



## metalheadblues (May 2, 2011)

awesome..
now make a Emil Werstler SE...
Edit:




Pretty similar to a Navarro.


----------



## themike (May 2, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> awesome..
> not make a Emil Werstler SE...


 
If Emil gets a guitar it is going to be a regular PRS, not an SE


----------



## metalheadblues (May 2, 2011)

One could only hope


----------



## Miek (May 2, 2011)

Tim's PRS was how I found out about PRS. I still love it.


----------



## themike (May 2, 2011)

Apparently the Private Stock US made Tim Mahoney is going for $6,999 through dealers.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 2, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Apparently the Private Stock US made Tim Mahoney is going for $6,999 through dealers.



I'll take 5.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (May 3, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Apparently the Private Stock US made Tim Mahoney is going for $6,999 through dealers.



Badass!

Any pics, further info, or links?

I can't afford that right now, but fuck, that doesn't I wouldn't turn tricks on the corner to get the money for it!


----------



## themike (May 3, 2011)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Badass!
> 
> Any pics, further info, or links?
> 
> I can't afford that right now, but fuck, that doesn't I wouldn't turn tricks on the corner to get the money for it!


 
No not yet. I would imagine it'll look exactly like his live "Blue Tiki" which is a baby blue Standard model.


----------



## Elijah (May 3, 2011)

metalheadblues said:


> awesome..
> now make a Emil Werstler SE...
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Why can't he just have both?


----------



## Gitte (May 3, 2011)

i really like this blue color!!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (May 3, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## ghost2II2 (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful guitar. Shitty band and song.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 4, 2011)

ghost2II2 said:


> Beautiful guitar. Shitty band and song.


----------



## VinnyLemieux (May 4, 2011)

ive never seen an all white PRS it looks amazing


----------



## themike (May 4, 2011)

Who was asking about what the Private Stock version will look like? 






Yes this is an actual photo of the production model. God, I hate trendy camera-phone apps


----------



## budda (May 6, 2011)

I like it because it's the only SE Custom 22 being made, basically.


----------



## Miek (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a 24 to me.


----------



## themike (May 6, 2011)

Yeah, prety sure both models are 24's.


----------



## park0496 (May 6, 2011)

I like this...will try it out when it's in stock. Thanks for posting


----------



## Riffer (May 7, 2011)

It is a Custom 24. We dont offer any Custom 22s anymore. The only 22 fret double cuts we have are the Semi-hollow models, Mike Mushok, and the Santanas.


----------



## park0496 (May 7, 2011)

I wish the SE's had carved tops..


----------



## park0496 (May 7, 2011)

Riffer...What's the story w/ SE's not having carved tops? just wondering..


----------



## apiss (May 11, 2011)

^
So that we can afford a PRS, in the form of an SE. A real-deal PRS is much pricier because of the quality construction and materials used, including the carved top.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 12, 2011)

They should bring back the CE series as it was as like a higher end SE. Or better yet, just bring it back period and price is aggresively. If Gibson can give me a les paul with a carved maple top for a grand or less Prs can do the same.


----------



## park0496 (May 12, 2011)

apiss said:


> ^
> So that we can afford a PRS, in the form of an SE. A real-deal PRS is much pricier because of the quality construction and materials used, including the carved top.



Duh... They could definitely have carved tops on this model for around the same price. The flat tops on the SE's are crazy retarded looking. LTD's, Some Ibanez models, etc all have'em.


----------



## Riffer (May 12, 2011)

The Tim Mahoney model has the "rounder" edges on the body like the Paul Allender models and the old SE Standard models. It's not a deep violin carve but it's not percectly flat like our SE Custom 24s. The SE Santana has the bevel on the top like the singlecuts have which is closer to a carved top then the rounder bodied Mahoney and Allender.


----------



## synrgy (May 12, 2011)

What I'd do for an alder ce24 in any color even remotely approximating that surf green/seafoam green-ish finish Tim has.....


----------



## solarian (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry to bump a fairly old thread, but seriously considering picking one of these up soon. I'm a huge Tim Mahoney fan and he is pretty much the reason why I picked up guitar. At first wasn't sure on the finish, but it has grown to the point of full on love. My favorite guitar I own is mahogany, and I'm sure this PRS sounds great. I do wish it had that deep carve like other models, but oh well 

Anyone own/owned one? What are your thoughts on it? 

Also, anyone know how long these will be available? Probably won't be able to grab one until after the new year.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 7, 2013)

solarian said:


> Sorry to bump a fairly old thread, but seriously considering picking one of these up soon. I'm a huge Tim Mahoney fan and he is pretty much the reason why I picked up guitar. At first wasn't sure on the finish, but it has grown to the point of full on love. My favorite guitar I own is mahogany, and I'm sure this PRS sounds great. I do wish it had that deep carve like other models, but oh well
> 
> Anyone own/owned one? What are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Also, anyone know how long these will be available? Probably won't be able to grab one until after the new year.


Got my girlfriend one. Great guitar for the value. As usual with PRS' SE line you'll want to get new tuners and nut. The pickups arent bad.


----------



## solarian (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks man!


----------



## Shamer5149 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got this new fiddle sounds killer! PRS Tim Mahoney PS, Here's some pic's


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ NGD NOW!


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 11, 2014)

That finish is 100% awesome


----------



## solarian (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow, that is CRAZY! congrats

Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------

